# Paver patio



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If your not afraid of work and you do the research , anythings possible.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

A paver patio in place of a concrete slab is hard work, bu it is not rocket science. Any decent place selling pavers (around here j&j materials) has all of the tools, pavers, sand, and gravel that yoiu need.....along with detailed instructions. Where I am, I need 8" of gravel put down in 2" layers and pounded down each time, then an inch of sand, then your pavers. Also need something Ro contain the thing, edging, whatever. Go for polymeric sand (sp.) for between the spaces. It is simple, little thought required, but HARD work. And definitely diy! Ron


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Given any thought on how your going to remove and dispose of 26,720 LB. of old concrete?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Given any thought on how your going to remove and dispose of 26,720 LB. of old concrete?


yeah, thats the hard part. i removed a paver patio. moved, built up and extended the area. and reused the pavers. it turned out pretty good, but was a lot of work. i estimated that i moved, by hand and shovel, about 25 tons of materials. my hands hurt for a while after that. 

but you are lucky. as you can leave and reuse the base under the slab. maybe just adding a little to it. 

if you have the money, it may be a good idea to have someone remove the slab. they have tractors and stuff to make short work of it. but if you have the time, a truck, and a lot of energy, you can do that yourself.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Actually you can lay pavers over a patio if certain conditions are met, could save a lot of work.


http://www.todayshomeowner.com/how-to-install-pavers-over-a-concrete-patio-without-mortar/


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> Actually you can lay pavers over a patio if certain conditions are met, could save a lot of work.
> 
> 
> http://www.todayshomeowner.com/how-to-install-pavers-over-a-concrete-patio-without-mortar/


Have a deck right above the patio....height does not allow that.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Given any thought on how your going to remove and dispose of 26,720 LB. of old concrete?


Figuring I would have to jack hammer it up(is that how I would break it up) , rent a dumpster and put the pieces/blocks int he dumpster for carting away.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would look into renting a skid loader for the weekend, maybe even longer. You're talking about a relatively big patio to tear out by hand. And then haul by hand into a dumpster. Also, I wouldn't count on using any of the existing gravel base under the patio. If the patio is that bad of shape, the gravel is likely equally as bad, and mostly dirt at this point. SO, you're going to need to cart a lot of gravel to the back as well, something the machine can make small work out of. One other thought is to look for someone that specializes in skis steer only work. This is right up their alley.....


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm probably too late- But if you rip out the patio, rather than paying to rent a dumpster & landiflling the old concrete there are many concrete crusher places that often will take it from you for free. Most cities have them. It you have a bunch of it, they will pay you for it. Big Box stores like Orange Depot rent trucks really cheap. If you got he dumpster route- Check first. Some don't allow concrete.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haven't started the job yet but thanks for some very good advice.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

If your concrete patio is still flat, evenif cracked, just paver over it. I did this at our last home and it came out great. Used Brock Paver Base between old slab and new pavers instead of sand. Filled in pavers with polymeric sand. Been two years now and good as new.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Splais said:


> If your concrete patio is still flat, evenif cracked, just paver over it. I did this at our last home and it came out great. Used Brock Paver Base between old slab and new pavers instead of sand. Filled in pavers with polymeric sand. Been two years now and good as new.


Deck above won't allow that. I think I'm going to paint over the patio instead.do they have something like that?


----------



## stevebrain (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------

